# Aponogeton ulvaceus Flowers?



## KnH (Jan 20, 2011)

I have some Aponogeton ulvaceus, do I cut the flowers off or leave them, 
I have read both ways?


----------



## illustrator (Jul 18, 2010)

Whatever you like most.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Leave them until they die. That's what I do - then I snip them off at the base and wait for more. Your other option is to propogate. Pollinate the flowers, especially if you have more than one that is putting out spears. Unlimited aponos!


----------



## KnH (Jan 20, 2011)

HDBenson said:


> Leave them until they die. That's what I do - then I snip them off at the base and wait for more. Your other option is to propogate. Pollinate the flowers, especially if you have more than one that is putting out spears. Unlimited aponos!


I have 2 that are putting out flowers, so I will brush the flowers together and see what happens, 
just didn't want them to go dormant, they do grow very fast and look very nice


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

They shouldn't go dormant if you keep pinching the older stalks/spears. In stead of brushing them together get a few small detail brushes like the ones you get in kiddie watercolor kits. Dust plant one with brush one then dust plant two with brush two. Next, dust plant one with brush two and dust plant two with brush one. After you get the seeds plant them! I was amazed the first time my aponos did this - several of mine had four to five spears at a time. I never got around to germinating them though. I wish I had. Let us know how this works.


----------

